
Woman Posts Boyfriend Request on GitHub, Requires Access to His Server - Liu
http://betabeat.com/2012/10/woman-posts-boyfriend-request-on-github-looking-for-someone-who-maintains-their-own-server/
======
bluetidepro
> _"Someone who can tolerate social gaming companies like Zynga..."_

Welp, most of us on HN are out of the running! ;)

But in all seriousness, am I the only one that thinks this is just ridiculous?
It would have been funny and one thing had it been a joke, but this just seems
crazy to me. Maybe it's because I'm _only_ 23 and I'm not that "desperate". Or
maybe it's cause I'm very social and rarely have troubles finding dates or new
people to meet, but I just can't imagine ever trying to get an actual date or
make a real connection with someone from an absurd _list of
demands/requirements_ like this.

Plus, using github in this way just annoys me a bit. There are plenty of free
dating sites out there (Okcupid, for example) where you could find mates that
meet your "needs" or are compatible with you. Using github like this ( _again,
if it was a joke, that would be one thing_ ) just screams "I'm desperate" or
"I want attention for using github to find a date." Github has drink-ups and
meet-ups if you want to meet other people on there or similar to you, as well!

~~~
w1ntermute
> Maybe it's because I'm only 23 and I'm not that "desperate".

It's because you're not a single Japanese woman living in Japan who's in her
30s. She's likely facing enormous pressure from her family and friends to get
married.

In Japan, women's marriageability is often compared to Christmas cake -
expired after 25.

~~~
nandemo
The social pressure does exist, but the Christmas cake thing died down with
the Showa era. Nowadays the average wedding age is closer to 30 than to 25.

~~~
wisty
Her parents probably don't know that.

------
jiggy2011
Wow, that's quite a list of demands.

Is this a more common thing with Japanese women, do they go into dating with a
very specific set of criteria rather than "winging it" as western women would?

"Someone who plays at most only 1 hour of videogames a day, or at most only 30
minutes of TV."

Most good TV shows are at least an hour long per episode, I assume you have to
split them over 2 days.

~~~
potatolicious
> _"do they go into dating with a very specific set of criteria rather than
> "winging it" as western women would?"_

I find many western women are quite specific also, and men too. Treating
potential mates as a checklist instead of unique individuals seems to be a
global problem.

~~~
jiggy2011
That is true, perhaps it is more an issue of how it is articulated.

When I look at female profiles on dating websites, I see western women say
vague things like "I want a caring guy with a good sense of humour who knows
how to treat a lady".

Whereas from asian women I see things more like "Between ages X and Y ,
minimum salary Z , must enjoy A, B and C".

I'm sure some western women have similar requirements but perhaps it is just
more taboo to articulate them.

Some of the stuff on here seems very specific though, but I guess some of it
must be somewhat tongue in cheek.

~~~
potatolicious
Ah yes, it really is a difference in articulation. I also don't see westerners
expressing their "requirements" quite so bluntly, though from private
conversations these lists certainly do exist, and are every bit as ridiculous.

------
davewasthere
First time I saw this, I actually thought this was a repost of the gay guy on
github who had a list of requirements for a boyfriend so I didn't read it.

Normally women keep this sort of list as a secret hidden agenda which we're
meant to guess. Nice to see some transparency. ;-)

~~~
danielgrieve
Another positive for open source I'd say!

------
talmir
I cant explain why, but this strikes me as quite sad. Not her, really. But the
guys that go after her. From the list and her demands I cant imagine a
relationship with her would be a happy one. But that is just my opinion tho.
(Out of curiosity I counted quickly the requirements I would fulfill : 25, and
all her bonus requirements except the access to the server bit. That just
screams "paranoid" to me. Why would that be a requirement for a relationship?

~~~
doesnt_know
Most of us have demands for a partner, even if you aren't consciously aware of
them. Perhaps not this specific, but who knows? Try writing down the qualities
of what your "perfect" mate would be and see what you end up with.

Of course, it's a completely different thing to do that as an exercise for
yourself compared to actually publishing it on a social developer site, but to
each their own I guess.

~~~
talmir
When I sit down and write out a list of qualities I want in my perfect mate I
find that I rarely deal in absolutes. And the absolutes are more of the
negative kind like I wouldnt want my new spouse to be doing drugs or anything
like that. I think the appropriate way is to apply fuzzy logic to the good
attributes and average it out.

The thought that just because the mate watches an hour of tv a day instead of
the required half hour she would never be interested is horrible to me. This
kind of thinking would reduce the act of dating down to just meeting up for
five minutes, filling out questionaires and comparing them.

~~~
doesnt_know
_> This kind of thinking would reduce the act of dating down to just meeting
up for five minutes, filling out questionaires and comparing them._

Isn't that the entire idea behind OkCupid? That seems quite successful.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Pretentious. Controlling. Possibly obsessive compulsive.

~~~
shin_lao
Anal retentive came to my mind.

------
Nursie
Kids, vegetables, no tv and 'social gaming' ? Yeesh.

No sudo for you on Ammonite I'm afraid...

------
andygcook
Reminds me of the Application to be my Boyfriend from Best of Craigslist
(2009)

<http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/vic/1396835868.html>

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
Curious: Did you find a boyfriend in the meantime?

~~~
btilly
I suspect that Andy found it through the aforementioned "Best of Craigslist"
and was not the woman looking for a boyfriend.

------
jiggy2011
"I don't discriminate based on looks."

It's always hilarious when women say this, are you saying that somebody with
severe disfigurations and scars or someone is morbidly obese would not affect
the decision at all?

~~~
Evbn
Obesity isn't a look, it is a lifestyle-impacting condition.

------
w1ntermute
Previous discussion on HN: <http://hackerne.ws/item?id=4629969>

------
didip
For such an incredibly long list of demands... her GitHub profile only listed
4 projects. Very disappointing :p

------
jagatsastry
Direct link
[https://github.com/norinori2222/boyfriend_require/blob/maste...](https://github.com/norinori2222/boyfriend_require/blob/master/README-
en.md)

------
wisty
> Someone who will let me help them maintain their own server (Required)

Twitch.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Nobody touches my shell scripts!

------
xentronium
Account norinori2222 on github has no public projects (except for test repos),
no commits to any public projects, what is this, a joke?!

------
slig
I'm pretty sure this is sarcasm. Late 30s, undisclosed weight ("? I'd like to
lose some") and a wall of demands.

